# Import Taxes



## MerryMiller (May 1, 2012)

We are in the process of visa applications and are exploring the cost of a container and the associated import taxes.

Has anyone any experience of import taxes?

Potentially looking at a 20 or 40 foot container; more likely the former.

Cheers

Miller


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

MerryMiller said:


> We are in the process of visa applications and are exploring the cost of a container and the associated import taxes.
> 
> Has anyone any experience of import taxes?
> 
> ...


Hi,
Unsure what you mean by import taxes on a container ?
You obviously have the cost of the packing, shipping, customs clearance, delivery to an address in NZ & unpacking which you will pay up front in your country of origin but apart from that the only additional costs are for Maf.
This is only calculated when your container has arrived in port in NZ.
Maf will ponder over your goods inventory and pick out any packages for inspection then charge an appropriate fee to your shipping agent in NZ who will pass the charge on to you before they will deliver.
The Maf items then have to go to one side unopened until they have been checked by them at your address.
Further charges may be incurred if for example a pair of walking boots need cleaning if they have mud on them.

If you have any new items in the container and you cannot prove you've owned them over 12 months - by rights Customs could charge you NZ GST on the value but in our experience they didn't even inspect anything, however if your talking something big like a car you're bringing over but not owned 12 months, you have no chance of getting away with it and you will be charged 20% of what NZ Customs decide is it's new cost here.
We nearly shipped a new 4x4 here last year but luckily we got the right advice and sold it beforehand. We would have been stung for $13000 just for that alone in import tax......ouch!!!
Good luck


----------



## anski (Aug 17, 2008)

You also have to pay for the Clearance in NZ,

A Clearing agent & any extra paperwork involved.

You can bring in used personal effects free of charge if moving permanantly.

We brought our 9 month old Peugeot 306 in 2001 & had to pay $2,000 duty or GST I forget what they called it but with shipping & duty it cost us $6,000 to bring it from Spain (only because we could not sell it at the time for anything more than scrap price)


----------



## DebbieM (Jan 17, 2012)

We brought most of our household items over in a container (no car) from the Middle East. Our only extra charge was an Import Transaction Fee of $46.


----------



## MerryMiller (May 1, 2012)

Hi guys,

Thanks for the update.

The container I'm talking about is for personal household things with nothing for resale or high value.

No antiques or vehicles.

So I am clear, the shipping costs are basically all in with no further costs for import tax (MAF?) to be applied thereafter.

If that's right, it can help us budget for when we get over.

Thanks,

Miller


----------



## G-Mo (Aug 17, 2011)

There will be MAF charges in NZ before they will release your container to you. From what I have read in other posts, the charges (without complications) seem to be somewhere around $300-600.


----------

